# My Nano Nano - 10L Dennerle



## JohnC (17 Apr 2009)

Hi,

Been promising to add this one for a while but have been a bit busy with life stuff. Since Dan did his Dennerle nano there have been a good number on this forum, way better then mine i have to add, but here is my effort.

It is the standard 10L Dennerle Kit, light, substrate, filter and nano co2 kit. With a 10w newattitno heater.





1st April 2008




1st April 2008




17th April 2008




17th April 2008

--------------------------

Now not much thought went into hardscape for this. I just wanted to get dosing sorted before i played with a real scape. After Dan pointed me to TPN+ things have been going wicked. I've also loved trying HC in a scape. I love it. 

Went for a triagle arrangement which has grown out messy as you can see from the later pics. I'm learning stem pruneing as it is something ive never really activly had to do on any of my tanks (big tank was medium low light so stems grew slowly, 20L is low laying plants).

So its all go for a summer "rescape" inspired by some of the wonderful nano hardscapes the founders and senior members have posted here.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2009)

That looks really nice John!  Very lush healthy growth   I'm jealous     What CO2 set are you using?  I've been eyeing up one of the cheapy ebay mini CO2 sets but not gone for one yet...


----------



## Nick16 (17 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> That looks really nice John!  Very lush healthy growth   I'm jealous     What CO2 set are you using?  I've been eyeing up one of the cheapy ebay mini CO2 sets but not gone for one yet...



which ones? link please. im exited for my nano now!


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2009)

See PM mate   Don't want to hijack er, Hijac's thread


----------



## JohnC (17 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> See PM mate   Don't want to hijack er, Hijac's thread



hijac away.

its the dennerle nano co2 kit. i've been using it for a while now. I'm waiting for this canister to run out to try some cheap replacement i found on a painball supplier which has the same thread.

the glass ware is from asia on ebay. same stuff as the dennerles, quarter of the price.

John


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2009)

Cool 

The one I'm on about on eBay is:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0115929037

Available from several sellers but usually about Â£35 inc postage from hong kong/malaysia etc.  Shop around though


----------



## TDI-line (17 Apr 2009)

Very nice scape and amazing plant growth.


----------



## Nick16 (17 Apr 2009)

what are the stem plants? looks so lush and green. love it.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2009)

This is one nice looking nano, I am very tempted to get one for my office desk. Just have to wait until June when we move office to see what kind of space I will have afterwards. Congrats and keep us updated


----------



## Superman (17 Apr 2009)

Beautiful, keep up the good work.


----------



## passerby* (18 Apr 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> what are the stem plants? looks so lush and green. love it.


 
is it possible to have a plant list ??..please..  .. i really like the background plants 
it would be much appreciated..

cheers , Alex


----------



## JohnC (19 Apr 2009)

Hi,

The background stem plant a number of people have asked about is rotala wallichii emers.

My first time with it and i'm really liking it.

So much so i've just removed all the hardscape so i can spent more time messing about with pruning stems, its a learning experience for me.

Yes you read that right...................zero hardscape.  8)  

I'll try and knock up a full plant map tomorrow.

Best regards,

John


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Apr 2009)

I like the background plants there.  Nice textures.  What are they?

As for the cheap ebay kits I was looking at them for my 10L and was wondering what thread they were.  In the end I have ordered a barbed T piece and inline needle valve and will branch off the CO2 from my main tank.

Looks nice mate.  Gives me a few ideas 

AC


----------



## JohnC (20 Apr 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I like the background plants there.  Nice textures.  What are they?
> 
> As for the cheap ebay kits I was looking at them for my 10L and was wondering what thread they were.  In the end I have ordered a barbed T piece and inline needle valve and will branch off the CO2 from my main tank.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure it is rotala wallichii emers.

Check this out for inspiration, new Oliver Knott 10L Dennerle.

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nanodennerle10liter2

I love his work.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## passerby* (20 Apr 2009)

really liking this tank mate, well done..
the buddha that oliver knott did..is my "fav".. just the simplicity of it and the photo of him holding it on his website really puts it in perspective..also are you using "Rotala sp.`green`" in this tank.?

cheers , Alex (upload photos i wont to see this non hardscape tank)..lol


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2009)

This talk of buddha scapes reminds me of a guy who was on TFF a few years back.  One of his scapes was really cool.  I couldn't find the journal, but I remembered he had a video on youtube:


----------



## passerby* (21 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> This talk of buddha scapes reminds me of a guy who was on TFF a few years back.  One of his scapes was really cool.  I couldn't find the journal, but I remembered he had a video on youtube:




fishkiller...nomore...i loved his/her nano .. i was browseing through that journal yesterday..lol.
its just a shame the photos have been removed/deleted ..but aleast the vids still around.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2009)

There are links in the "more info" section of the youtube video to some photos


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2009)

Hi,

Update.




May 2009




12th May 2009 - HC gone bad...

So, it was all going great guns, really enjoying trimming the stems and watching them bush out. Going to add more to my main tank for its next scape. Oh and no hardscape.

The HC was rocking my world until last week where one corner started to have some greyish dull pale leaves appearing. First i thought these were lower level leaves exposed by some trimming. But the area of die off seems to be expanding. The entire of the left front corner has been destroyed and ive had to replant.

Any advice on what is happening? i'm new to HC and it's needs. I'm currently dosing around 0.5ml of TPN+ a day with pressurised CO2. It had been fine for a month and a bit and now this is happening.

Not so worried about the scape going down the drain as it was a "training scape" but i'm liking the HC and want to use it again, so want to nail the issue with the die off which is still spreading.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Garuf (19 May 2009)

You know what that's actually the nicest nano I've come across in a very long while, you should be proud. Sorry about your hc woes, that really does suck.


----------



## TDI-line (19 May 2009)

Hi John,

what make is your co2 kit? Is it the Dennerle one.

I'm thinking of adding one to my 20L Dennerle nano that's all.

Do you have it on with a timer, and what is the rate you have it set for?

Your HC looks great, and i'm thinking about adding it to mine.


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> what make is your co2 kit? Is it the Dennerle one.
> 
> ...




It is the dennerle kit but with some tweaks.

Used Ebay glassware, massively cheaper. Additionally i've made the discovery that you can swap the 80g disposible cannister that dennerle supply with an 88g paint ball gun cannister from a regular supplier as they have the same thread.

difference in price is about Â£9 for the dennerle one, Â£3 for the paint ball cannister. A cannister lasts me about 3 months. Currently running about a bubble every 4 seconds, but i just alter it in relation to the checker for fine tuning occasionally as i've had issues with it fluctuating due to the diffuser/water height/water movement/plant mass in the small water volume (which i worked out at 7 litres taking into account the substrate and kit).

I'm struggling to keep any shrimp in this. I think I was OD'ing on the fertilizers when i first started dosing the TPN+. The surviving rainbow shrimp do much better with 0.5ml a day than 1ml a day.

Any idea on the HC die off?

Best Regards,
John


----------



## aaronnorth (19 May 2009)

nice pruning technique. HC loves extra NO3 and CO2


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> nice pruning technique. HC loves extra NO3 and CO2



Cheers! learning pruning is *exactly* what this scape is about. 

I was reading a bit about adding extra NO3 to the TPN+ for hc in here (londondragons journal i think). I think i'm going to up my overall dosing too.


----------



## Dan Walter (20 May 2009)

Awesome Nano, well impressed!


----------



## nry (29 May 2009)

Credit on the wallichii!  I've had some Tropica stuff in my 54L for about a month now - after the first trim two weeks ago it is really taking its time to come back and is looking nothing like yours!


----------



## JohnC (3 Jul 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> Credit on the wallichii!  I've had some Tropica stuff in my 54L for about a month now - after the first trim two weeks ago it is really taking its time to come back and is looking nothing like yours!



Thank very much, it does keep going mental tbh. 

I've actually inverted the planting to see what else i could do with the plants but just at the point where i was going to start doing some creative pruning the CO2 cannister ran out. 




1st July 2009

This was in the same week as my main tank CO2 ran out for which i'm waiting on a refill arriving any day. This tank CO2 has become much more of an issue. My "genius" idea of using the pain ball cartridge has backfired on me. The cannister fitted and worked fine but when I went to buy a replacement I opted just to get another Dennerle one for speed of ordering. I got the cannister and fitted it but it wouldn't stop leaking CO2 through the bleed value/hole. I think what has happened is the slightly different diameter of the bevelling of the top of the disposable cannisters, after the screw thread, caused the sealing rubber to warp and now it won't seal properly. I've got an on going request for repair/replacement price with Dennerle but i don't hold up much hope. Plus i discharged an entire Â£10 cannister in 5 minutes into the air. Lesson learned.

I'm thinking i will go FE and am currently looking around for a reducer/solenoid thingy on ebay and other areas (this forum included) so i can potentially run two tanks with a splitter in the future. Â£50 or less suggestions welcome.   

So unfortunatly all the plants are suffering a bit as easycarbo isnt quite cutting it in this tank.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jul 2009)

Lovely pic John.  Plants are looking spot on!  I might pester you for any wallichii cuttings next time you have a trim


----------



## JohnC (13 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Lovely pic John.  Plants are looking spot on!  I might pester you for any wallichii cuttings next time you have a trim



Hi,

I have cuttings/spare now if anyone wants them, free, just pay the postage (donations to UKAPS welcome). 

Best Regards,
John


----------



## andyh (13 Jul 2009)

hijac said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to hijack, but after SteveUK has had some if there is any going spare i wouldnt mind a bit for my nano. I will dontae to UKaps, PM me your details and can pay you P&P


----------



## JohnC (13 Jul 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.


----------



## JohnC (14 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Spare plants sent and some new photos of new scape.




Not so nano new CO2 (thanks dan)




14th July 2009




14th July 2009

Best Regard,

John


----------



## andyh (14 Jul 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting them so quick just about to make a donation of Â£5 to UKAPS.

Regards

Andy


----------



## TBRO (16 Jul 2009)

Another really nice scape, what stone is it ADA dragon ?

Cheers T


----------



## JohnC (16 Jul 2009)

TBRO said:
			
		

> Another really nice scape, what stone is it ADA dragon ?
> 
> Cheers T




Thanks,

Will look better when the HC kicks off properly. I might bring the left side in a bit and allow it to spread that way more.

It is dragon stone from Aqua essentials, the same stuff i imagine.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## lljdma06 (17 Jul 2009)

A very beautiful tank.  Looking forward to seeing the HC fill out.  

llj


----------



## TDI-line (17 Jul 2009)

Lovely John.

I notice your using the Dennerle filter without the spray bar, are there any adverse effects, as i was thinking about removing mine, as it's brown now.


----------



## JohnC (17 Jul 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Lovely John.
> 
> I notice your using the Dennerle filter without the spray bar, are there any adverse effects, as i was thinking about removing mine, as it's brown now.



with a tank this small, with the filter turned up full blast i doubt there are any circulation dead spots so i'd say no. This way i can knock over my stems in the way I want.

I have the other spray bar for my 20L sitting in bleach just now ready for putting back on that tank.

John


----------



## JohnC (21 Sep 2009)

Hi,

Done with this scape now....





I'm having a little play with grasses and heather wood so if anyone wants the two stem species and the HC from this tank please do say as they are just going to be chucked in the next few days. I'm happy to pass them on for postage and a small donation to UKAPS.

Best Regards,
John


----------

